# ProPlan Large Breed puppy food



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We took Tucker to the vet yesterday for his distemper booster and his second dose of heart worm medication and the vet sent us home with a good sized bag of ProPlan for large breed puppies and Tucker LOVES it! We have had him on regular Purina Puppy Chow since that is what the breeder was feeding and he had somewhat loose, light colored stools, plus he didn't really seem all that interested in the Puppy Chow and would only pick at it, even when I mixed it with a little water. He would never eat all of it and it would usually take him a whole day just to finish one bowl of it. The vet said that Puppy Chow is a decent food, but she gave us a bag of the ProPlan puppy food to try since she recommended a large breed food for fast growing pups like retrievers, and I think we are going to stick with it! He just started eating it yesterday and already his stools look much better and he inhales this food the minute we put it down for him and finishes it all! He never did that with the puppy chow! I was so worried about him not eating well before, but this ProPlan gave me a huge relief! The vet said he is going to be a big boy. He's 10 weeks old and is already 20 pounds!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

a pro plan large breed puppy dog....Tito at 18 months old...handsome, healthy, and alert!
U-CD, C-CDX Rosewood Little Giant CD, RN, CGC (call name Tito)
UKC "Total Dog"


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

a slight typo, that should have read 
U-CDX for one of his titles, not C-CDX, sorry!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Although not puppies anymore my boys both eat ProPlan and they love it. They both look great for their ages. Tucker (red) is 12.5 years old and Tanner is 8.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I am a huge fan of ProPlan foods. There is a reason that the majority of the top winning dogs in all venues are fed ProPlan products.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I definitely feel VERY good about ProPlan now! The only reason we were feeding regular Puppy Chow was because that was what the breeder was using and we didn't want to upset his digestive system by switching him to something else right off the bat. We already had plans to switch him to a little bit of a better food anyway and now we have found it! Tucker loves it! Once he's a year old, we'll switch him to the ProPlan adult formula, but he'll be on the large breed puppy food until then.


----------



## nictastic (Aug 21, 2008)

I also use proplan robust puppy and tasha loooveeessss it! ......still loves er treats more though hahaha


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

jwemt81 said:


> I definitely feel VERY good about ProPlan now! The only reason we were feeding regular Puppy Chow was because that was what the breeder was using and we didn't want to upset his digestive system by switching him to something else right off the bat. We already had plans to switch him to a little bit of a better food anyway and now we have found it! Tucker loves it! Once he's a year old, we'll switch him to the ProPlan adult formula, but he'll be on the large breed puppy food until then.


As a rule, you can switch from a soy based product like Puppy Chow, to a meat based product without any upset. In fact, the benefits are apparent nearly immediately - stools become firmer right away. And there are less of them.
It is when you switch from a high quality protein to a soy based product that you will have the problems.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I am a ProPlan user from way back. I don;t care for the Puppy Chow and Dog Chow versions but I love Pro Plan.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> As a rule, you can switch from a soy based product like Puppy Chow, to a meat based product without any upset. In fact, the benefits are apparent nearly immediately - stools become firmer right away. And there are less of them.
> It is when you switch from a high quality protein to a soy based product that you will have the problems.


 You're definitely right! That's exactly what we did with Tucker and we noticed excellent results in his stools right after we switched his food to the ProPlan. They are much more firm and darker colored (gross, I know). We didn't even bother mixing it with the old Puppy Chow and just gave him the ProPlan alone and he loves it. We won't feed anything else now!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bama is on the new ProPlan shredded beef and LOVES it. Today I bought a new container and I was pouring the new bag of food into it and he was chewing as fast as I could pour. I put alittle bit in Beau's food too because he loves the flavor of it, but needs lower protein.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

I am a Proplan lover now too~!!! I was feeding Ollie Canidae but when they changed the formula, he had really bad gas, loose stool, etc. So I made up my mind and went for Proplan and couldn't be happier. His stool is so much smaller, only goes for twice now (three or four times with Canidae), yes, the color is darker too!! He loves the taste too. I am so glad that I made the switch. All those who recommended Proplan, Thank you. 

Now, when should we switch to the adult formula from puppy? I too am using the large breed puppy now.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I switched Bama over to adult when he was 5-6 old.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Harry eats ProPlan! He is healthy and happy!


----------



## Nutty's Mom (May 27, 2008)

Hunter wasn't tolerating the Puppy Chow either, we noticed a difference the first day we started on Pro Plan. We had been getting up multiple times every night on Puppy Chow, sometimes every hour and for about a week he was having accidents in crate. Now he doesn't get us up in the night and no "oops" in the crate.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Nutty's Mom said:


> Hunter wasn't tolerating the Puppy Chow either, we noticed a difference the first day we started on Pro Plan. We had been getting up multiple times every night on Puppy Chow, sometimes every hour and for about a week he was having accidents in crate. Now he doesn't get us up in the night and no "oops" in the crate.


Now that you mention it, Tucker slept much later than he normally does this morning. Maybe it was the ProPlan! He was also very gassy on the Puppy Chow! It was awful!


----------



## arielsgolden (Oct 17, 2008)

*Our vet suggested we feed Ariel Pro Plan Large Breed Puppy food as well! We had her on an all lifestages. She was fat but ribby at the sametime.

Now she is not really fat but far from ribby! She looks much better and her coat shines now!
*


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky used to eat puppy chow, then dog chow and when I upgraded to a better food there seemed to be a big difference in coat and skin.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> As a rule, you can switch from a soy based product like Puppy Chow, to a meat based product without any upset. In fact, the benefits are apparent nearly immediately - stools become firmer right away. And there are less of them.
> It is when you switch from a high quality protein to a soy based product that you will have the problems.


why I just changed my guys* OFF* of Proplan...no soy for my kids..they can toot their "shredded blend " all they want ....my kids won't be eating it.


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

arcane said:


> why I just changed my guys* OFF* of Proplan...no soy for my kids..they can toot their "shredded blend " all they want ....my kids won't be eating it.


 
What are you feeding your kids? And what do you start your puppies out on?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Groundhog said:


> What are you feeding your kids? And what do you start your puppies out on?


I recently switched my pups onto a Canadian food, Canine Classic that comes into our local pet food store. (PaulMacs here in Canada) ...the ingred list is similar to the old Proplan Chicken & Rice ...so far they are doing well on it, My other younger guys eat Costco's Kirkland Chicken & Rice, so if the pups don't do well over a period of time I may just switch them to that ...Adi & Tauri are on Canidae ALS and so far are doing well on it ...I am still watching for issues with that food as well due to recent changes ....:uhoh: I have no clue as of yet what I shall start puppies/nursing mom's on as I used to use the Proplan C&R Puppy  

I sure wish companies would just leave well enough alone when there is a formula that the dogs do well on...


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

We are currently feeding our pup proplan large pup food and she loves it!


----------

